# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Tina Hobley has baby boy

## Perdita

HOLBY City star Tina Hobley is celebrating after giving birth to a baby boy.
Tina, who plays Chrissie Williams, and husband Oliver Wheeler have named the tot Orson Henry Attwood Wheeler. 

He was born at 2.40pm on Monday, weighing 7lbs 15oz. 

Oliver said: "Mummy and baby are both very well and happy."

The couple, who wed in 2006, have a toddler daughter, Olivia. 

Tina, 38, also has another daughter, Isabella, ten.



 :Cheer: * Congratulations to them*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Congratulations to Tina and her family.

----------


## CrazyLea

Not a fan of the name. But congrats to Tina  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Awww congrats  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Congratulations to them

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Not a fan of the name. But congrats to Tina


No me neither.  I keep thinking of Mork and Mindy when Robin Williams is saying Mork callling Orson. Come in Orson.  But as long as the baby is healthy that's all that matters.

----------


## Perdita

Tina Hobley will star alongside her baby son in 'Holby City'. 

The 38-year-old actress - who plays ward sister Chrissie Williams in the BBC medical drama - has revealed her eight-month-old son Orson will be joining her in the show to play her alter-ego's child.

She explained: "He'll be playing my son in the show as soon as we've filled in the official paperwork. No offence to the other baby who played my son, but I wanted Orson to appear with me at least once.

"He's the apple of my eye. He's not the best behaved baby but it doesn't matter. He's my last, so he can do what he wants.

Tina also admitted she wouldn't be following in 'Holby City' co-star Patsy Kensit's footsteps and taking part in 'Strictly Come Dancing', as she would rather "be shot" than feature in the reality TV contest.

When asked whether she would be prepared to appear in the BBC One show, she said: "Never! Shoot me if you see me on it. I love watching it from my sofa, but I couldn't make myself that vulnerable. If the judges were mean to me, I'd cry."

----------

